# Darkroom on a budget



## OramasAlexander (Dec 21, 2012)

Just wondering what would be the things you&#8217;d recommend somebody to get to make their own dark room on a budget?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 21, 2012)

OramasAlexander said:


> Just wondering what would be the things youd recommend somebody to get to make their own light room on a budget?



Well for starters a light room is not going to be very effective to print analog photos. 

For anyone to really be of much help your going to need to give more info like what your budget is, how big of prints would you like to make, what format film you are shooting.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2012)

He shoots MF and probably 35mm too (cameras in his signature).   

You can get enlargers very cheaply online, and if you don't think you will venture beyond MF, then you will want to make sure you can put the appropriate lenses for both formats , and just switch them out as needed.   You will have to spend money on lenses and an enlarger, at least one safelight, plus a developing tank and reels.   Things like chemistry trays, graduates, tongs, can be purchased very inexpensively or swapped out with kitchen tools (just dedicate them for darkroom use!!).   Check out places like ebay, but if you don't know what you're buying, be careful.   If there is a local camera supply store or even college with a darkroom, you could find somebody to talk to who might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2012)

The enlarger and lenses will be the most expensive item.

Beseler 67's are fairly cheap.


----------



## OramasAlexander (Dec 22, 2012)

What black and white developer would you recommend?


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2012)

for film developing, or making prints?


----------



## Mully (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a great enlarger you can have free 4x5 lenses included the rub is you have to pick it up ...I am near Charlotte NC.  I have other misc such as film reels processing tanks, timer, easel and more I would give those away also.


----------



## OramasAlexander (Dec 24, 2012)

For Developing (both B&W and Color)


----------



## OramasAlexander (Dec 24, 2012)

That&#8217;s pretty far from central Florida .-.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 24, 2012)

I repeat this question!



ann said:


> for film developing, or making prints?



As for 


OramasAlexander said:


> For Developing (both B&W and Color)


Color film developing is not hard it is just much more temperature sensitive. What I ended up doing to control the temperate is I got a digital aquarium heater system. It has and put it in a tub of water that I use as a temperature controlled bath that I put my bottles of chemicals in to regulate the temperature.


----------



## ann (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you mean just to develop film, or to print as well.

Different chemistry for each , HC110 would be my recommendation for film, as it is a one shot developer. Printing black and white. LPD. Has a long shelve life

Stop bath, can be the same for either, just a different ratio as well as fixer.

Color is a bit more tricky , as color the above already mentions temperature control being critical.

Printing takes different filters than black and white, or a color head, and work has to be done in complete darkness not under safe light.

If your going to just scan your negatives, things will be easier and cheaper. As to develop a roll of black and white film cost pennies when you do it yourself.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch Craigslist for bargains locally.  I just got a couple of safelights, Patterson tanks, Unicolor tank, about 20 rolls of film (35mmT Max), 150 sheets of VC 8X10 paper, trays, thermometers, and film washer.  The total cost was $10 but I gave him $20 so I didn't  feel guilty.  That was all I had at the moment.  I needed another safelight and thought an extra thermometer would be nice.  I got 5 dial thermometers in the deal.  There are many iexpensive ways to get into this hobby.


----------



## timor (Jan 5, 2013)

OramasAlexander said:


> That&#8217;s pretty far from central Florida .-.


 Talk to ceeboy14, he has some darkroom equipment and he is in Panama City area.


----------



## ArcaneExposure (Feb 1, 2013)

I got a D-5 on ebay for about $100 and spent another $150 on shipping, (which was a steal on the shipping).  Once I got it home and put together there was definitely damage during shipping, as it was mostly wrapped in towelsbut it held together well enough.  A week later after seeing what an enlarger was he picked up a D-3 in near mint condition for $20.  I pick and choose what lab equipment to buy on ebay, it seems the prices fluctuate wildly, so if your not in a hurry the deals are out there.


----------



## nreed_94 (Feb 6, 2013)

I used adorama.com.  They have a nice kit that comes with a developing tank, trays, tongs, a timer, a red light, squeegee, manuals, etc.  I think it was around $60.  All you need is chemicals, and a dark bag (only if you want one), and you will be set.  As for printing, enlargers aren't usually cheap, depending on how good the quality is.


----------



## ashtornquist (Mar 5, 2013)

mully, do you still have this equipment you are willing to part with? i am more then willing to pay you something for it and i am located in Raeford NC, just a short drive from you.


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

" Darkroom on a budget" 

how about under $A100.

I picked some old dev trays at the local market . the next I wanted was a large format enlarger, the sad thing is for 20 years I ran a commercial laboratory and owned several enlarger, but when I retired sold the lot. Anyway all the enlargers on eBay where way over my budget so I made my own from plywood for the lens picked up a Russian camera lens on eBay.


----------



## techniker (Mar 17, 2013)

ColRay said:


> " Darkroom on a budget"
> 
> how about under $A100.
> 
> I picked some old dev trays at the local market . the next I wanted was a large format enlarger, the sad thing is for 20 years I ran a commercial laboratory and owned several enlarger, but when I retired sold the lot. Anyway all the enlargers on eBay where way over my budget so I made my own from plywood for the lens picked up a Russian camera lens on eBay.




Could you post some pics and tell us more? That sounds like a fun project.


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay this is all the info on my enlarger project..

Stage one : make a mock-up and test print.
Mathematically I know the required  dimensions. But the Russian lens I will be using is marked as 210mm . With the Russian Industar lens that could  be anywhere  around that figure ..So a quick  mock-up won't hurt..







photo sharing sites
 I exposed a very rough test  print with the cardboard enlarger, it's just under 5x7.


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's start by drawing some plans.. so rough I won't post them .
Normally enlargers have a fixed base board and a head that can move. Because of a couple of factors dark room space/size I will be printing. I'm thinking outside the circle.



Rather than spend many hours making bellows, the focusing be done by a sliding inner box.
When cutting the negative holder my router slipped. So the gap will be filled with epoxy resin


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

Not sure how this will work.. If in doubt give it a GO!
Because the lens hasn't any locking ring
I thought this may work.
Cut a hole in plywood with a tank saw
Coat the inside of the hole with resin screw in the lens
Now I hope when the resin sets it will form a thread.
Fingers crossed.



Like topsy ...
A         Draw for multi contrast filters
B          Negative holder
C          Lamp House
D         Bogging ... will look okay after sanding
E         I'm lazy shouldn't have use the on-board flash


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

This is the basic layout , as I have already stated not like the modern enlargers, but on the lines of what the photographic  pioneers would have used. The colour stain is looking better I think I have  replicated that aged look :-D 
A is the lens 
B the paper will go here
Now I must work  out some runner system.. thinking cap on!


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just made the first couple of test prints.
Conclusion :
On Foma multi grade ( G3 filter)  The tonal range is far better that those digital scanned negatives .
Sharpness the results look better a than the DS.
Because the enlarger is using soft light ..zero dust spots
Couple on downsides:
Focusing isn't that easy . I'm thinking about adding a geared wheel.
Didn't get the magnification quite right. The size range I wanted was from just under 5x4'' - just over 10x8'' . It ended up okay for 5x4 but  a tad under 10x8.



Negatives taken with homemade pinhole camera


----------



## timor (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice work. What are you using for condenser ? And one more question: isn't the negative too close to lamp ? (Heat.)


----------



## ColRay (Mar 18, 2013)

No  condenser, it uses defused cold light, that's  the fluorescent globes that look like incandescent lights.


----------



## timor (Mar 18, 2013)

ColRay said:


> No  condenser, it uses defused cold light, that's  the fluorescent globes that look like incandescent lights.


Smart.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's a shame you don't live closer. I'd give you one of my D2's


----------

